# what do you think the most a natural, average man could lift is ?



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

I've never really been to any gyms with really big guys in, saw

someone bench 140kg x 6 the other day and was really inspired by that

stuff, and I think someday I'd like to do the same.

my genetics are average i'm 6'2 195lbs age 18 can bench about 70kg i think so nothing out of the ordinary but I always give it my best

do you think this is an attainable weight for a natural, average lifter

I don't care about the 6 reps part just would like to be able to lift it someday


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i did decline bench press 170kg natural..............


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

My natty mate can press 140. Not for 6, but gets 4. So it's definitely doable petal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, 140's a good weight but not unobtainable for someone of your stats mate.

Learning to bench with leg drive will add weight to your lift straight away.


----------



## cant king (Aug 31, 2009)

I read somewhere that the average man who has never lifted weights before would be able to bench 50kg.

I train alot "average" guys and this is about right, 50kg squat and 110kg dead is average for the first timer.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

to the op, have you just started training or has it taken some time to get to 70?

i have similar stats to you appart from im quite a bit older

when i started i reckon i could have done 1 rep 65-75, 5 reps at 55-60


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

if you keep at it m8, and keep putting good weight on. you should get around that mark. it will take a few years thou :thumb: , using that as a goal is good as it will enspire you every time you do bench.


----------



## aj4 (Aug 16, 2010)

140kg is about 308 pounds and often on American boards you see guys talking/aiming for 300/400 lbs bench presses. There is the strength standard of 400 lb Squat, 300 lb Bench and 500 lb Dead which they say one should aim for. Keep plugging away.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i would say 140kgs i was lifting max before turning unnatural but i was young so could have lifted more so 140kgs is more than achievable mate, i found it a slow start when i first started bench press free weight and i was stuck at 70kgs for a while but it then started going up rapidly. May have been diet etc i cant really remember. i would focus on light good reps to start, you will also be suprised on the heavy weights how much you will use your shoulders


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

aj4 said:


> 140kg is about 308 pounds and often on American boards you see guys talking/aiming for 300/400 lbs bench presses. There is the strength standard of 400 lb Squat, 300 lb Bench and 500 lb Dead which they say one should aim for. Keep plugging away.


This is about right. 300lbs bench, 400lbs squat and 500lbs deadlift are a good tartget for an average man with average genetics. Some people may do more or less so it is just a rough guide.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

140 is achievable for most I'd think. The speed at which you get to it will of course depend on whether you prioritise pure strength training or bodybuilding... the lower reps of typical strength training make load progressions a lot easier.

As for a starting bench press weight anywhere from 30-60kg seems about right for someone untrained... is not that important what you lift when you start, it's how consistent you progress that counts with consistent small gradual increases. No shame in having a 'weak' bench press if you've only been doing it a few months.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

Isn't Dave Tate natural?



> He's an accomplished powerlifter in his own right, having totalled Elite in three different weight classes, with best lifts of a 935 squat, 610 bench press, 740 deadlift, and 2205 total.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I would class 140kg as an above average bench weight even for somone that is on gear.

I'd be interested to see how many people on here could really bench 140kg.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

cant king said:


> I read somewhere that the average man who has never lifted weights before would be able to bench 50kg.
> 
> I train alot "average" guys and this is about right, 50kg squat and 110kg dead is average for the first timer.


110kg dead is a bit high for an average guy who doesn't work out.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I would class 140kg as an above average bench weight even for somone that is on gear.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how many people on here could really bench 140kg.


Count me in :thumbup1:

But if im honest its my 1RM so cant do it for reps, most ive got is 2 with 140kg


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I would class 140kg as an above average bench weight even for somone that is on gear.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how many people on here could really bench 140kg.


I agree. It is easy to band around big numbers but 140Kg is a massive weight which ever way you look at it. Sure there are plenty of guys that will do 140kg+ but these tend to be people that have been training a long time and have built up to it over a number of years.

I think 100Kg is a major bench mark. IMO it is harder to 100kg from scratch than it is to get from 100kg to 140kg.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Smitch said:


> I would class 140kg as an above average bench weight even for somone that is on gear.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how many people on here could really bench 140kg.


x2


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I would class 140kg as an above average bench weight even for somone that is on gear.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how many people on here could really bench 140kg.


i disagree, theres a fair few people at mine gym lifting this weight. i couldnt say for certain they are not on gear but im sure a few of them arent. 140kg for 6 reps really isnt alot when you have been training for a while.

For the new trainer this weight definately isnt achievable and i would say 99% of people out there if they havent trained before would be able to lift over 100kg.

Also what you have to bear in mind is how good is the lift, is it all the way down, i know before i turned to the gear they were smallish reps


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

the only natural guys i know who can bench big numbers are not average, they are the rugby playing naturally big guys who are born to be strong without even setting foot in a gym.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

a.notherguy said:


> the only natural guys i know who can bench big numbers are not average, they are the rugby playing naturally big guys who are born to be strong without even setting foot in a gym.


Thats the thing that stuart mcrobert points out in his book beyond brawn... that most of the people who train and are NOT hard gainers in the true sense (what he would call most people from what I gather so far) always blat on about how anyone can lift heavy its just a matter of lifting... its simply not true... I would say that a huge proportion of the population would find it a struggle to lift 100 or more... for reps... bbing boards are the last place to ask this sort of thing cos EVERYONE can lift hyoooooge weights now cant we...  :whistling:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> i disagree, theres a fair few people at mine gym lifting this weight. i couldnt say for certain they are not on gear but im sure a few of them arent. 140kg for 6 reps really isnt alot when you have been training for a while.
> 
> For the new trainer this weight definately isnt achievable and i would say 99% of people out there if they havent trained before would be able to lift over 100kg.
> 
> Also what you have to bear in mind is how good is the lift, is it all the way down, i know before i turned to the gear they were smallish reps


I hardly see anyone lifting 140kg. No chance 99% of people could lift over 100kg. I would say more like 60kg is a bench mark for people who don't train.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Thats the thing that stuart mcrobert points out in his book beyond brawn... that most of the people who train and are NOT hard gainers in the true sense (what he would call most people from what I gather so far) always blat on about how anyone can lift heavy its just a matter of lifting... its simply not true... *I would say that a huge proportion of the population would find it a struggle to lift 100 or more... for reps... bbing boards are the last place to ask this sort of thing cos EVERYONE can lift hyoooooge weights now cant we...*  :whistling:


yep lol

for every guy who can bench 140, there are a few guys who claim they can bench 140, and a 5hit load of guys who are gonna spend the rest of their days trying to bench 140

it can be disheartening for newbies to realise this but imo its the truth


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm 5ft 9 and 85kg and can bench 95kg for 8 reps, which I'm happy with. I went on the smith machine the other day and did 110kg for 6 reps so wouldn't count 140kg on a smith as a true 140 and I think alot of people would.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I would class 140kg as an above average bench weight even for somone that is on gear.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how many people on here could really bench 140kg.


142.5kg for 3. Just saying like. lol

Turn volume off, nobody needs to here me grunting on.

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00036-20100811-1741.mp4


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> 142.5kg for 3. Just saying like. lol
> 
> Turn volume off, nobody needs to here me grunting on.
> 
> http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=VID00036-20100811-1741.mp4


Yeah yeah, it was all done with ropes mirrors and pulleys... :whistling:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Less than 1 in a 100 bench over 100kg I reckon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

lol big arch doesnt hurt like.

Personally i think the most any natty is likely to lift is not going to be far off:

220 bench

300 squat

360 DL

For an average size guy circa 90kg id look at knocking 60kg of each lift.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> Less than 1 in a 100 bench over 100kg I reckon.


Interesting to hear you say that... I dont think you are far wrong there tbh...



mikex101 said:


> lol big arch doesnt hurt like.
> 
> Personally i think the most any natty is likely to lift is not going to be far off:
> 
> ...


Can I just cofirm that you are saying an AVERAGE guy would be about 90kg... and are those weights for lifts in pounds or kg? cheers...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Interesting to hear you say that... I dont think you are far wrong there tbh...


Well I see a lot of people train day in and day out. Both at a very hardcore gym and also a large fitness centre.

We have IRO 4000 members the heath club and I don't think many more than 20 people have benched 100kg or more properly since I've worked there (4 years).

At the hardcore gym there are a fair few people but I still wouldn't say they are the majority thats for sure.

Most men I have trained who are beginners (aged 20-40) cannot press 50kg.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> lol big arch doesnt hurt like.
> 
> Personally i think the most any natty is likely to lift is not going to be far off:
> 
> ...


alot of people upto the eyeballs cant touch those lifts mate.

:thumbup1:

I train at a pretty decent gym, alot of gear users. not that many really can do honest reps with 140kg.

would say roughly there is

2-4 4 plate benchers

6-10 3 plate + benchers

and i would pretty much gaurantee that there wont be a natty benching 140kg in there this week. none of this bouncing off the chest arched back bollocks. sloly down to the chest pause, power it back up. not saying there is right or wrong way but if spotter touches it cant claim it imo

the average natty dude could do 100, maybe 120 but beyond that is genetics unless happy to turn into a fat **** all imo ofcourse


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> Can I just cofirm that you are saying an AVERAGE guy would be about 90kg... and are those weights for lifts in pounds or kg? cheers...


Yes, im saying an average size guy is about 90kg/200lbs (like the OP)

Weights are in KG's.

They are big lifts, no doubt but i did say the MOST ANY NATTY is going to lift

and meant the MOST ANY 90KG natty would lift also.

Edit, just to confirm, im saying the MOST that any natty anywhere is going to lift. Not, what any average natty walking the street should or could ever lift.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Your average natty guy is about 11/ 12 stone 5 ft 10 and in my opinion wont be able to bench 140k .The only guys i see benching that are 14 15+ stones. Id say realistically 100k is about it.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

When I have taken mates into the gym who don't normally train (if you are ever feeling a bit beta, this is a great way to confirm alpha credentials :lol: ) typically they will probably bench 60Kg for one rep and maybe dead lift 100kg if they are reasonably healthy. They are what I would class as average bloke on the street.


----------



## aj4 (Aug 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> lol big arch doesnt hurt like.
> 
> *Personally i think the most **any** natty is likely to lift is not going to be far off:*
> 
> ...


^^^^ Seems generalistic and also an insult to powerlifters who are drug-tested and do achieve those numbers naturally. When you start saying "you think the most any natty is going to lift" without looking at any records, its sounds arrogant and opinionated.


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Will101 said:


> I agree. It is easy to band around big numbers but 140Kg is a massive weight which ever way you look at it. Sure there are plenty of guys that will do 140kg+ but these tend to be people that have been training a long time and have built up to it over a number of years.
> 
> I think 100Kg is a major bench mark. IMO it is harder to 100kg from scratch than it is to get from 100kg to 140kg.


very true :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

aj4 said:


> ^^^^ Seems generalistic and also an insult to powerlifters who are drug-tested and do achieve those numbers naturally. When you start saying "you think the most any natty is going to lift" without looking at any records, its sounds arrogant and opinionated.


Not so - here are Ryan Celli's RECENT lifts for an all time *90kg raw total*-

Best Lifter 1840 total @ 198





Squat 625 lb


Bench Press 530 lb


Deadlift 685 lb


ALL TIME RAW WORLD RECORD TOTAL


That's untested.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

aj4 said:


> ^^^^ Seems generalistic and also an insult to powerlifters who are drug-tested and do achieve those numbers naturally. When you start saying "you think the most any natty is going to lift" without looking at any records, its sounds arrogant and opinionated.


Have you checked the records? Cos i bet they arnt far off mate.

:whistling:

Infact, let me do it for you

GBPF unequipped records

125+ class

Bench 220kg

Squat 320kg

DL 360.5

Happen to train with this guy ^^ so knew these anyway.

90kg class

Bench 166kg (less 54kg)

Squat 250kg (less 70Kg)

DL 300kg (less 60kg)

BDFPA website is down so cant confirm them yet unfortunately.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Smitch said:


> I would class 140kg as an above average bench weight even for somone that is on gear.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how many people on here could really bench 140kg.


This ^^


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

At just over 80kgs, Mike Joseph is the world's strongest bench presser. Benching 200k he holds the world records in the unassisted drug free bench press competition.

http://www.stansgym.com/mikejoseph.html

massive achievement!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I would class 140kg as an above average bench weight even for somone that is on gear.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how many people on here could really bench 140kg.


depends what you train for though. if you train for strength then 140 is very achievable and i know a lot of people (including myself :thumbup1: ) who can bench more than that naturally.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Im around the 95/100kg lift for 6/8 reps.....so with a bit of a push ill be aiming at a 1RM of near to that by end of next year.......ill give it a good go.

Another journal coming me thinks.. 

Oh im about 95kg at the mo..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What is the actual qualification criteria in one of these competitions for an actual rep on bench?


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe we are losing sight of "average" part of the question here.

IMO anyone who can bench over 160Kg natty or otherwise falls into the pretty bloody awsome catagory - that kind of lifting far from average


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tbh most of the guys in my gym fall short of the 100kg bench, there are a few exeptions(myself included) but not many!

When I look at some of the claimed lifts on here I feel quite weak 

I wonder how many people are being totally honest?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Smitch said:


> What is the actual qualification criteria in one of these competitions for an actual rep on bench?


The rep should be paused at the chest and when the judge says "lift" then you can push it back up, pauses usually bout 1-2secs, even half a second, depends on whos judging.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> What is the actual qualification criteria in one of these competitions for an actual rep on bench?


In the GBPF

Arms locked, 'down' command given. Bar lowered to touch chest and must stop. Cannot be below Sternum. Bar must be pressed to full lockout, under control, following the 'press' command. You cant double bounce at the bottom, cant go down atall on the way up, must not touch rack. Must wait for the rack command at the end of the lift.

Head and bum must be in contact with the bench at all times.

Feet must be flat on the floor at all times.

Other feds differ.

To be honest, i think we all have different ideas of average. Personally, i think my 157kg 1RM is pony.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds like mine are ok then. See a lot of guys going down to a few inches above the chest then back up again.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i think my bench is appaulingly weak, as i am not natty, i bench only 112.5kg for reps, and have only got 120kg out for 2 before. but i would not go as low as 50kg for a average man to start.

my gf is natty and she benches 40kg for reps, and still going up.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Always Injured said:


> I hardly see anyone lifting 140kg. No chance 99% of people could lift over 100kg. I would say more like 60kg is a bench mark for people who don't train.


Sorry I worded that wrong I meant 99% couldn't lift over 100kg


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Sounds like mine are ok then. See a lot of guys going down to a few inches above the chest then back up again.


i see that all the time! makes me laugh, if it doesnt touch your chest it doesnt count


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mikex101 said:


> Yes, im saying an average size guy is about 90kg/200lbs (like the OP)
> 
> Weights are in KG's.
> 
> ...


In that case re the avg size of the bloke I think you are way off... tbh it looks more like 70kg would be avg... cool re the lifts...



Will101 said:


> Maybe we are* losing sight of "average" part* of the question here.
> 
> IMO anyone who can bench over 160Kg natty or otherwise falls into the pretty bloody awsome catagory - that kind of lifting far from average


exactly... the AVERAGE guy... not people who train for PL or strength specificallly...



warren_1987 said:


> i think my bench is appaulingly weak, as i am not natty, i bench only 112.5kg for reps, and have only got 120kg out for 2 before. but i would not go as low as 50kg for a average man to start.
> 
> my gf is natty and she benches 40kg for reps, and still going up.


tbf I know loads of guys who at the start of training would have trouble with 40, I was one of them (in my teens)... but after a few years of training and learning the right technique it got better... 

I personally think we on boards like this who love training have a very distorted and disproportionate view of what is "average"... some of the guys here can lift awesome amounts and that skews our vision somewhat... I dont even try to compare myself to most members here as I am apallingly weak comparatively and know I should be stronger (hence a change in my program)...


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

\ said:


> In that case re the avg size of the bloke I think you are way off... tbh it looks more like 70kg would be avg... cool re the lifts...
> 
> exactly... the AVERAGE guy... not people who train for PL or strength specificallly...
> 
> ...


I would say the average guy is more than 10 1/2 stone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aj4 (Aug 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Have you checked the records? Cos i bet they arnt far off mate.
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> ...


According to criticalbench.com/benchrecords.htm



> *The All-Time Biggest Drug Tested RAW Bench Press Record*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


711 lbs is 322.5 kilograms and raw means no equipment or supporting gear. So you are wrong Mr Generalist!!


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

to say that loads of peaple can easily bench 140kg is just silly! In the gym where i train and work, there are 3000+ members and only me and 4 other people can comfortably bench 140kg+ so to say 140kg is easily acheavable is just silly!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

aj4 said:


> According to criticalbench.com/benchrecords.htm
> 
> 711 lbs is 322.5 kilograms and raw means no equipment or supporting gear. So you are wrong Mr Generalist!!


but the tital says natural average, and the person who lifted 322.5kg is clearly at the very elite level.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

gumballdom said:


> but the tital says *natural average*, and the person who lifted 322.5kg is clearly at the very elite level.


highlighted the bit that soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many people miss....


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

When I see the title what is the most an average guy can lift I was thinking there genetic limit not what they can lift now.

Most people don't train hard anough or train too often so don't lift big weights.

I put the numbers 300lb bench, 400lb squat and 500lb deadlift as what an average man should aim for. I am not saying the average man can lift that cos the average man trains like a pussy.


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> to say that loads of peaple can easily bench 140kg is just silly! In the gym where i train and work, there are 3000+ members and only me and 4 other people can comfortably bench 140kg+ so to say 140kg is easily acheavable is just silly!


you must train at a leisure centre. i train at 3 different gyms within a 5 mile radius, and id say 25% in each can bench 140kg for 1 rep


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> When I see the title what is the most an average guy can lift I was thinking there genetic limit not what they can lift now.
> 
> Most people don't train hard anough or train too often so don't lift big weights.
> 
> *I put the numbers 300lb bench, 400lb squat and 500lb deadlift as what an average man should aim for. I am not saying the average man can lift that cos the average man trains like a pussy.*


with a few years strength training i believe these figures are achievable for the average natural man


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> i see that all the time! makes me laugh, if it doesnt touch your chest it doesnt count


When i train i stop at different heights which does eventually increase your bench press, this method helped me hit a 1rep 165kg full rep press, when i train as soon as i hit 140kg i stop approx 1 to 2 inches above chest and pause and no arched back!!!( as i dont have any boards), for 6 reps X 5 sets without a spotter and lifted off and on the rack without a spotter,

http://www.criticalbench.com/board-press.htm


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> i think my bench is appaulingly weak, as i am not natty, i bench only 112.5kg for reps, and have only got 120kg out for 2 before. but i would not go as low as 50kg for a average man to start.
> 
> my gf is natty and she benches 40kg for reps, and still going up.


Mate, 120Kg bench is nothing like weak!! That is a big lift which many guys could only dream of.....


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

goe1988 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> you must train at a leisure centre. i train at 3 different gyms within a 5 mile radius, and id say 25% in each can bench 140kg for 1 rep


Fair point but if you took 100 "average" guys, picked at random, from any old gym (not just BB/PL gyms), do you honestly believe 25 of the 100 would bench 140??

Take you point if you took 100 people from BB/PL type gyms but average gyms??


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

aj4 said:


> According to criticalbench.com/benchrecords.htm
> 
> *The All-Time Biggest Drug Tested RAW Bench Press Record*
> 
> ...


James Henderson. Wasnt aware he was natty TBH. Id be very surprised if he was actually. Just because you pass a drugs test, Assuming he did one on the day of the comp, Does not mean your natty.

Unfortunately the IPF dont hold unequipped records

USPF - Is full of non nattys (rarely test) and dont hold unequipped records

So there no way to verify it unless somebody has a vid??

So its hearsay.

And lets leave the name calling eh??


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

before my illness last year i managed to get up to 140 for 6 reps (natty), however i think i was reaching my max because my elbows were really giving me problems at the time. (I'm 5'11" at the time around 100kg - with a lot of chubb :crying: )

having started back a couple of months ago, i started down at 60 for 8 reps, but in fairness it is flying back up again.

i'm my gym there's plenty of big guys, and being south wales there's plenty of gear about too  , but you hardly ever see more than one 20 plate + change either side of the bar, in fact you hardly ever see anyone using the 40 dumbells either.

having said that, one of my training partners is about 5'6" 70kg - and he's benched 110 (1rp max) - which i was really impressed with


----------



## aj4 (Aug 16, 2010)

Another way of looking at this is in terms of bodyweight. According to Exrx bench standards an intermediate/advanced male weighing 198lbs+ has 300lbs well in his sights.

T-nation's strength standards says


Decent Bencher 1.25XBW or 225lbs (whichever is greater)

Good Bencher 1.5XBW or 315lbs (whichever is greater)

Great Bencher 2XBW or 365lbs (whichever is greater)


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

aj4 said:


> Another way of looking at this is in terms of bodyweight. According to Exrx bench standards *an intermediate/advanced male* weighing 198lbs+ has 300lbs well in his sights.
> 
> T-nation's strength standards says
> 
> ...


The bit in bold highlights the problem that is inherent here and in all other bbing pling and the like boards and circles... the average joe off the street, you grab him and throw him on a bench or in a squat rack or in front of a bar to lift and he will no way be able to lift large... sure you get the genetic freaks but they aint average, you get the uber trained but they aint average... just a normal bloke wont be able to lift those amounts without huge amounts of training and diet... on the other hand taking into account the OPs query, with training sure it might be totally possible for an average bloke to get to some pretty good weights...


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I was natty for many many years at an average bodyweight of 90kg lifting 100-110kg for 3 sets of six. :thumbup1:


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Most lads where i train get to around 80 - 90kg bench press naturally, but really struggle to get to 100kg (for reps).

On gear they get to around 120 - 130kg (for reps), myself included, but then never seem to get to 140.

In fact there are only around six guys i have seen who can do 140kg for reps and i doubt any of them are natural.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I could bench 100kg for about 4 rep natural @ 80kg body weight can now bench 100kg for 4-5 sets of 8-10 reps 96 kgs body weight,

Never tried 1RM will give it a go when there is a good spotter around.

Not many naturals left in my GYM best I've seen is 140kgs for 6 twice but the guy has used in the past,


----------



## heart40 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just because someone passes a urine test doesn't mean there clean. I'm an auditor and unless you submit random blood tests where segregation of duties are present which there not in the ipf. I know what your talking about because I've attempted to have these so called lifters looked into by the fbi. Why do I care? Because I'm nearly 42 been doing this for nearly 27 years on and off am 5-10.75 250 w about 17% bfat. I am natural and would submit my blood. I believe the most anyone can truly do natural is 1590 lbs at 242 raw subtract about 8% for men my age. Anyone claiming more is full of it, however you'll never be able to prove it because these people will constantly waive there flag. However, know this that there is a lord and he will reward for getting to a 500-600 level because this is the true epitome of drug-free strength. Steroids have always always equaled 270 lbs on sqt/dead and 40 lbs of lean body mass! Anyone who denies this is a liar. Now subtract 270 from world records and what do you get- about 600.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think about 100 kg 1 or twice for average guy even if he trains ,140 no way probably many in here think they are natural if not doing a cycle at moment but have done it before!!!!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I think 100kg+ is special for a normal guy lol ;/


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah i reckon natty for someone who is 90kg... 160kg bench 220kg deadd 180kg squat can be done if your persistant.

best i got natty from 3 months training straight (longest ive ever trained) at about age 20 was 120kg bench, 140kg squat 170kg dead at 88kg (prior to this i had never did squats or deads).

so i reckon if average joe trains for 5 years straight, though you would hit the wall many times...is very dedicated. and can lift as listed above imo...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Think most chaps can get to 140kg bench after a few years of training and muscle maturity. Certainly not impossible. At 18 very few would be able to do it, give it a couple of years and you could possible be there.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

From what ive seen, most guys off the street are pretty weak at bench pressing when they first start training. When you think about it, the bench press movement isnt used very often in day to day life. Whereas you usually find most beginners are proportionatly stronger at exercises like deadlifting and training biceps as those muscle groups are generally used alot more by people who dont train.

As for benching 140kg, I suppose it depends what type of gym you go to how often you may see it. Out of all the guys who train, id say only a small amount will get to the stage of being able to bench 140kg with good form. I think most people could though if they stuck at it long enough and used good technique. What is pretty rare though is seeing somone who can handle it comfortably for 8-10 reps.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Having looked back at my post on this thread from 2010 i can now bench 135kg for a couple of reps at 88kg bodyweight, not got to 140kg yet though!


----------

